# Prepper Nurse Ebola: Pandemic Lessons



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

The situation that's unfolding in Africa is giving us a glimpse into what a pandemic could look like for us. Not that Ebola is going to be a pandemic here but that the conditions the Africans are experiencing now could be similar to the ones WE could face in a future pandemic of unknown origin: health care overwhelmed, hospitals shut, dead in the streets, caring for our own ill loved ones, high food prices, shortage of medical supplies, people ignoring quarantine. By taking a closer look at Africa, we can better prepare mentally & physically for a pandemic. 
More from the video  




Dr. Bones Nurse Amy Sick Room video 



Skinny Medic Protection Against Airborne Diseases video




CDC's Infection Control FREE PDF http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/abroad/pdf/african-healthcare-setting-vhf.pdf


----------

